# GPUZ 0.2.6 - 9500gt



## Shinanigans (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, not sure if this is something that's normally done, but just an FYI... the 9500GT isn't reading correctly with 0.2.6 (i realise this was released before the cards were). 

Attached some screenies. From what i understand, the Core Clock should be 550MHz, Shader should be 1400MHz and Memory should be 1600MHz (DDR3 model).

Cheers all


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2008)

readings look correct, do you have an overclocked edition card?


----------



## Shinanigans (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm an idiot. lol. I think it actually is an overclocked model. Wow, 700 from 550 is huge! That's why i thought it must be wrong! Naturally, Gigabyte don't have anything about clock speeds on their website  Sorry W1zzard! Thanks for the awesome work with GPU-Z ^_^


----------

